# Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

						Mit den Reboots von Star Trek sind viele Fans ja nicht wirklich zufrieden, weder im Filmsektor, noch bei den Serien. Mit Picard gibt es nun neue Hoffnung. Derweil äußerte sich Quentin Tarantino darüber, wie er Star Trek machen würde - in der Kelvin-Zeitlinie, aber mit R-Rating und als Pulp-Fiction im Weltraum.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*


----------



## Hannesjooo (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Dann soll doch Quentin "einfach" mal Cowboy Bebop in einen Film verwandeln.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Da ist das was JJ Abrams fabriziert hat noch harmlos gegen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

bitte nicht. 2h Gerede, am Ende ein blutiges Shootout und keiner weiß was in dem Koffer steckt.


----------



## Homerclon (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> bitte nicht. 2h Gerede, am Ende ein blutiges Shootout und keiner weiß was in dem Koffer steckt.


Da ist ein roter Hering drin.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Theoretisch recht hat er ja; Ein "Space Pulp Fiction" gibt es nirgends.

Jedenfalls wäre mir Tarantino immernoch 1000x lieber als Simon Pegg.


----------



## Cat Toaster (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Mit der Idee ist er aber schon länger schwanger:

Quentin Tarantino’s Hardcore Star Trek Movie Is Hurtling Toward Reality | Vanity Fair
Quentin Tarantino's 'Star Trek' movie: Everything we know - Business Insider Deutschland
Quentin Tarantino's 'Star Trek' Movie May Be Inspired by 1 Classic Episode


----------



## Banana-OG (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Ein Pulp Fiction im Weltraum wäre der perfekte Abschied um Tarantino ZUM TEUFEL ZU JAGEN!
Alles, bloß nicht das. Ich hab kein Bock auf Koks & Knarren im Weltraum.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Er kann es ja als Parodie verkaufen. Wie MIchael "Bully" Herbig mit "Traumschiff Surprise".

Von Star Wars gabs ja auch mal ne Verarsche. "Spaceballs".


----------



## Holindarn (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

nur das Tarentino nie und nimmer an die qualität eines spaceballs  heran reichen würde, der burche hat sich doch schon vor jahrzehnten das hirn weggekokst.... sofern da überhaupt mal was war...


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Ich mag seine Filme. Ich finde eigentlich jeden Film von ihm gut.
Die Dialoge sind witzig. Und die Zusammenstellungen seiner Soundtracks sind immer grandios.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Also ich!!!!-- finde Terentiono irgendwie merkwürdig....

Problem:
Ich habe glaube alle Filme von Ihm weil sie einfach so einen geilen Trash faktor haben. 
Pulp Fiction ist einfach irgendwie, einer der Geilsten Filme ever steht dicht zusammen mit Filmen wie das Leben des Bryan.

Mensch soll er halt einen machen von Star Trek! Der wird sicher Lustig ich guck den dann! Obwohl ich Star Trek Allgmein nicht sonderlich mag.
Es wird doch eh jede/r Film/Reihe 3417 mal neu aufgelgegt erweitert.. also was solls!

29. Fast and the Fourios
46 mal Transformer. 
what the f... egal


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Ich glaube die, die gegen Tarantino bashen verstehen einfach nicht die Aussage hinter seinen Filmen.

Man muss die oft voyeristisch zur Schau gestellte Gewalt zwar nicht mögen, aber dass seine Filme schlecht sind und er selbst kein guter Filmemacher ist, ist schlicht nicht wahr.


----------



## Longinos (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

interessant währe es alle mal was Quentin aus Star Trek machen würde.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Ich mag Star Trek & Quentin Tarantino.

Und ich bin offen für neues... die Abrams Filme fand ich auch ok.
Damit hatte ich keine Probleme.

Aber was Quentin Tarantino mit ST machen würde wäre wohl zu krass.
Deswegen: wenn dann als Parodie oder gar nicht!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Tarantino und Star Trek ist eine seltsame aber zugleich auch ziemlich interessante Kombination. Wird auf jeden Fall besser werden als "Episode 8", denn tiefer als "Episode 8" kann eine Filmreihe gar nicht sinken...


----------



## homunkulus (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Also ich fände es toll. Gerade weil ich mir die Kombination aus Tarantino und Star Trek nicht wirklich vorstellen kann. Und nach Kelvin Universe und Discovery kann das ja nur viel viel viel besser werden


----------



## Holindarn (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

OK, ich gestehe Tarentino zumindest mehr können zu als Abrams. 

@Headcrash

Soundtrack ist nen ganz anderes Thema ^^


----------



## Modoka (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Die cowboy beepop idee finde ich ja hammer!!!  

Weiss nicht was ihr habt, Tarantino is the man! Pulp fiction, mein absoluter all time favorite! 
Würde es mir auch im deep space geben^^


----------



## Luebke82 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Och nö, das fehlte natürlich auch noch. Muss man heutzutage aus alles ein Experiment machen? Ich bin eigentlich mit keinem der Tarantino-Filme wirklich warm geworden. Ich wär wahrscheinlich nur am Zählen wie oft die Wörter Ni**er und Wi**ser vorkommen. Ist mir alles zu ordinär.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Also, ich würde Tarantino einen oder auch zwei Star Trek-Filme machen lassen.

Natürlich außerhalb des Kanon.

Also, for giggles and, of course, for science!


----------



## Grobiii (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Heisst, Menschen töten Menschen im Scifi Background....boring! Ich fand beim letzten Star Trek schon mega mies das die vermeidlich aggressive Alienrasse NUR verformte Menschen waren. ^^


----------



## der_petling (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Star Trek muss jetzt wirklich nicht sein, aber so ein Mix aus SciFi & Western hätte was.
Also in der Richtung Firefly für Erwachsene.
Und dann bitte-bitte mit Christoph Waltz als cholerischen Chefingenieur; Lt. Barclay auf Ecstasy sozusagen. 
Das Raumschiff wird natürlich mit einem Pussywagon Schlüssel gestartet... nein, das wäre jetzt doch zuviel des guten... ^^


----------



## Lokal_Admin (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Jeden Film den er nicht machen würde, wäre ein Film zu wenig.
Ich würde mittlerweile fast jeden Film von Ihm sehen wollen.
Richtige Blockbuster am Fließband gibt es schon lange nicht mehr von der Branche, alle schon reich und satt aus vergangenen tagen.


----------



## der_petling (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino wÃ¼rde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Uuuuuaaahhhh , da hats mich jetzt direkt geschüttelt als ich den Titel bzw. die Überschrift gelesen hab....

Star Trek: Discovery Cast Wants a Crossover With Picard - 2019 - IGN


----------



## Das_DinG (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Kelvin - "Zeitlinie"

Oh Mann!!!

Die haben alles vergeigt was sich geigen läßt...

Star Trek war einmal, damals in den 90ern....die eine Serie zu Anfang der 2000er laße ich mir noch einreden, aber alles was danach war....großes PFUI !!


----------



## tallantis (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Ein Tarantino Star Trek, warum nicht, das Franchise ist eh komplett am Boden, etwas frischer Wind tut der Sache vielleicht gut.


----------



## Xeandro (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*



der_petling schrieb:


> Also in der Richtung Firefly für Erwachsene.



THIS!!!

Ich finde Quentin Tarantino´s Filme großartig. vor allem Reservoir Dogs und Pulp Fiction, ABER der Grundgedanke bei Star Trek (Intrigen und Gewalt vs. friedliche Forschung und Erkunden) ist so gegensetzlich zu diesen Filmen wie es nur irgend geht. Auf der einen Seite spannend und andererseits meiner Meinung nach kaum umsetzbar. Vielleicht wäre ein Kurzfilm als Appetithappen möglich um die Leute wie mich zu überzeugen.

Firefly hingegen würde sehr gut passen und auch gewisses Maß an Humor beisteuern. Zudem passt die Grundidee einfach super. Nicht wirklich ehrliche Schmuggler die wenn es drauf ankommt das Herz am rechten Fleck haben. Das ganz im Stil eines Pulp Fiction und ihr würdet mich einige Wochen nur im Kino finden!

Wo bekomme ich nur mal auf die schnelle 200 Millionen $ her um das umzusetzen??


----------



## Der_Strumpf (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*

Tarrantino sollte sich mit Seth McFarlane zusammensetzen und einen The Orville Film machen. Da könnte er sich viel freier austoben als bei Star Trek.


----------



## der_petling (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Quentin Tarentino würde ein "Pulp Fiction im Weltraum" machen*



Xeandro schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich nur mal auf die schnelle 200 Millionen $ her um das umzusetzen??


EuroMillionen Lotto spielen, oder Chris Roberts fragen. 



Der_Strumpf schrieb:


> Tarrantino sollte sich mit Seth McFarlane zusammensetzen und einen The Orville Film machen.


Ich stells mir gerade bildlich vor.
Dieses fliegende Sanatorium für Beziehungsgestörte und die Charaktere aus From Dusk till Dawn.... uiuiui 
Was Ed wohl gemacht hätte als er in Folge 1 von der Arbeit heim kam und Kelly mit Darulio im Bett erwischt hat.  Da wär wohl etwas mehr als ein bisschen blaue Flüssigkeit aus der Stirn gespritzt.


----------

